# Southern Sportsman Hunting club looking for tractor operators.



## HunterDoug (Jan 14, 2017)

The Southern Sportsman Hunting Club located in the Little Mountain area of Lumpkin County, GA near Dahlonega, GA is looking for tractor operators to trade a membership for planting feed plots.  We only have openings for two tractor operators and not members. If you are interested please call Doug at 678-641-0233 for details.  Interested parties must have a disc or spring plow, bush hog mower, and seed spreader.  We have 1,862 acres and a good population of deer, bear and Turkey.


----------

